# Barn for rent or cheap board in/near Morriston Fl



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

despret bump


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow I'm just in shock. Today an add on creagslist showed up for a place that is RIGHT around THE CORNER from our house. I had planed on driveing by and talkng to them about boarding but now I dont have to!!! I emailed them. CROSS YOUR FINGERS!!! I'm sooooo releaved right now. THANK YOU GOD!!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy to here that horseonador!  Good luck! I hope that it works out for you. I will keep my fingers crossed with you!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Moonstruck said:


> Happy to here that horseonador!  Good luck! I hope that it works out for you. I will keep my fingers crossed with you!


Thank you.  I might drive by tonight since they just painted the house. It's time to snoop and get new pics.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

You should hehe sneaky sneaky 
What have they told you about it so far? How much are they charging you for board? is it big? small?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

So far I've just read there web site, and met one of the girls that rides out there. It's on 11 acres (good size around here) $125 self care with stall. So that means I might be able to bring Sonadors half brother home!!! Riding arena with jumps, barrels, and obsticals. 2 trainers on site. Also a vet teck.

To me that sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like a really good deal. I'm glad you found a really great place to accommodate your horse(s) 
Wish there were deals like that out here in Miami! But everything is pricey out here. I don't have the experience to own a horse yet anyways but if i did own one i would be dead broke living in the stall with them! lol (ew)


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Moonstruck said:


> Wow, that sounds like a really good deal. I'm glad you found a really great place to accommodate your horse(s)
> Wish there were deals like that out here in Miami! But everything is pricey out here. I don't have the experience to own a horse yet anyways but if i did own one i would be dead broke living in the stall with them! lol (ew)


If i had to I would live in my horses stall.  

I'm really praying that this is the place. It would just be a short bike ride to the barn to feed.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Alright now I'm peved. They emailed me back. the email I got was baisicly copied from there website and had NOTHING to do with what I asked. The end of the email said "if you have any more questions please dont hesitate to ask." YEAH how about the ones I EMAILED YOU YAH DITS! 

So wount be boarding there. Also when I drove by last night there fence was barbed wire and all the horses were turned out on one big lawn with there halters on. There was also farm equipment laying around. 

UGG WHAT AM I GONA DO NOW!!!!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Laaame!
Darn sweety idk. I would say save up your money and help ur pops put the fence back up piece by piece. Then you don't have to worry about boarding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Moonstruck said:


> Laaame!
> Darn sweety idk. I would say save up your money and help ur pops put the fence back up piece by piece. Then you don't have to worry about boarding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well thats what I'm trying to do but I'm not alowed to have a job till I finish collage. but I don't have the money to finish collage. YEAH ANSWER THAT ONE!!!!! :-x I have my b-day party comming up so I'm gona put all if any money I get from that into fencing.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey! My bday is coming up to  when is yours? mines june 26th. Turnin 21! 

That doesn't make any sense! lol my mom was thrilled for me to have a job once i hit 14 haha! And it was under the table too!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Moonstruck said:


> Hey! My bday is coming up to  when is yours? mines june 26th. Turnin 21!
> 
> That doesn't make any sense! lol my mom was thrilled for me to have a job once i hit 14 haha! And it was under the table too!


 
Well my bday was January 9th and I turned 18, but I want to have my party at a local spring. You can't really have a water party in january. :lol:


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> Well my bday was January 9th and I turned 18, but I want to have my party at a local spring. You can't really have a water party in january. :lol:


Whoa. Long time from now :-/
Well I sure hope that you find something soon. I would keep looking! Especially on craigslist and by calling local farms and ranches. (if you haven't done that already) But def keep checking everywhere!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Moonstruck said:


> Whoa. Long time from now :-/
> Well I sure hope that you find something soon. I would keep looking! Especially on craigslist and by calling local farms and ranches. (if you haven't done that already) But def keep checking everywhere!


my next move it to just drive around


----------

